# Juvenile Zaire Kapampa



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Played around with the camera Friday night and practiced taking some no flash pics (not easy for me). Here are some of the better pics. Hope you like...

Few pics of my Beta (I like him best)


















Couple pics of my Alpha


















Subdominant fish (I really like how the contrast is developing on the stripes)


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Here's a few with the flash...

The Alpha









The Beta









Subd with the Alpha Lurking


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Looking nice. Got a question for you. In you last pic the fish has a black stripe that does not go down the very bottom of his belly and seems kind of rounded. I have two mpimbwe that have that. I was curious if that is considered a defect or do they grow out of it as adults. Thanks. CG


----------



## allen2 (Dec 16, 2007)

Beautiful Pics!

I am thinking they will grow into their stripes better as the get older.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

cichlidgirl1 said:


> ...In you last pic the fish has a black stripe that does not go down the very bottom of his belly and seems kind of rounded. I have two mpimbwe that have that. I was curious if that is considered a defect or do they grow out of it as adults. Thanks. CG


I haven't really thought much about it. Considering their parents, I think they will grow into it too.

Thank you for the kind words.

Russ


----------

